# The almost disaster!!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was just introducing two does (sisters that were separated after weaning actually) and despite appearing to recognise each other, one became a bit scared of the other and would squeak if touched by her or me. So I was just putting some vanilla essence on their backs to make them smell the same when my cat jumps out from nowhere and snatches one of the does. I tried to catch her in mid air but failed and she began to run away with my mouse in her mouth. I legged it after her faster than I've ever run before and she went through my neighbours gate into her garden. Well I decided it was worth trespassing in an instant and ran through. Threw myself onto the ground next the the fir tree my cat ran under. I shoved my arm under it (extremely low to the ground) and chased my cat out. But she didn't have the doe any more. I feared she was going to go back for the other one so I legged it back again to put her carry case in a safe place and then returned to the tree. I found my little doe cowering by the trunk of the tree. I pulled her out and checked her over. No blood or marks apart from saliva and vanilla essence but shock can be just as serious. So I brought her back and took her and the other doe inside. I left them in the dark and warm for about half an hour..the captured doe was looking very shaken up. She was barely moving and looked terrified (no surprise..) but after waiting for half an hour I checked again and thank god, she was moving around, eating and drinking. She is still fine now after a few hours so I think *fingers crossed* she will make it. My arm however is rather bloodied and scratched from the fir tree.

Feel like such an idiot for not being more careful around the cat. But you live and learn. This is the second time the cat has got this doe. The last time she got into the old enclosure and took her out. I found her having a staring contest with the cat who was just waiting for her to run away so she could chase. Must be a very mentally strong mouse.. Very very stressful evening I think. Wont be becoming an adrenaline junkie any time soon. Did not like it!!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't feel bad, last time I left my door open my cat flayed 3/4 a litter of hoppers and crippled the rest. Cats will be cats :s


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe your cat is like the cat in the book 'Martin's Mice' and wanted to take up the hobby.
OR
You have the luckiest mouse on the planet with a very strong heart.

I'm sticking with my first option we always need new members, get her signed up 

PS - Well done on the rescue


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thankyou  haha! Ill let her know  I haven't read that book. Will have to have a look! Maybe I should change her name to Lucky or Braveheart or something. She is fine this morning. Bit slower than normal (she's a lightning mouse. Zooooom) but I wasn't expecting her to be 100% already. Time for them to go back to their enclosure now. Very very carefully with lots of glances around!!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and I'm sorry about your mice black bird  I've had other mice killed by my cats but I was just lucky with this one. Twice.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahh another Dick King-Smith book. I read 'How Green Was My Mouse' when I was little and that's what got me into mice (after much begging)! He must be a breeder or fancier or something.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

AyJay658 said:


> Ahh another Dick King-Smith book. I read 'How Green Was My Mouse' when I was little and that's what got me into mice (after much begging)! He must be a breeder or fancier or something.


Lol, must have been and he wrote babe and that had mice in (well the film, not sure about the book) so a theme going on.

Never read that one, and its going for pennies on amazon so shall be getting it. Love kids books, i'm sure the niece and nephew well enjoy it too, time to resurrect the oldies but goldies.

What an odd turn this thread has taken :lol:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

For US people trying to find 'How Green Was My Mouse' , its published over here with the title 'Charlie Muffin's Miracle Mouse'. 

Cats... I'm glad your mouse survived, but oh that sort of thing gives me the shivers. No cats allowed in the mouse room here. LOL


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Aw. I remember that happened to me when I was 12. I was holding the mouse thinking, "Pfft, cat can stare all he wants." and he leaped up and grabbed her clean out of my hands. She was okay because in my rage of my precious pet being threatened kind of whooped him in the stomach with my pathetic little fist. He definitely dropped her! (the only time I've intentionally laid a hand on a living creature, for the record)

However, keep a very close eye on that doe. Something may have happened internally. One of my does escaped last month (I think I made a post about it) and about 14 hours after she was returned to the cage she had a lump on her side which the vet (after knocking her out) decided was a hernia. And those things don't heal. I don't wish to scare you, just keep watching her okay?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes of course, I will keep an eye on her.

I have Martin's mice saved as a tab right now! Will be buying it soon =)


----------

